# FS/FT: Water Sprite + Sunset Hygro [Trade for shrimps or plants or $5]



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I have LOTS of Water Sprite and Sunset Hygro. I was gonna throw them out, but I really couldn't. If anyone wants them they can have as much as they want. I have some BIG pieces of water sprites.

$5, which will go into fry related expenses 
willing to trade for some shrimps (red cherry? amano? something else?)
I will be giving out a lot, so be prepared and come with a bag/bucket 

PM me if you want any.

Here is a picture of the plants:

Without Flash:









With Flash:









Can upload pics for the water sprite if necessary.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Can i have some?? Will it be good in a low light tank with metricide??
Thanks,
T


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracers said:


> Can i have some?? Will it be good in a low light tank with metricide??
> Thanks,
> T


Yes they will be. They are low-light plants  PM on the way


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

Bringing HOB filter & heater


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Have a bunch of used equipment. If you want to pop in some time & take a look at what you might still need.

Anthony


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Have a bunch of used equipment. If you want to pop in some time & take a look at what you might still need.
> 
> Anthony


That would be cool. Would you like water sprite or sunset hygro? or both?

let me know and I will drop by sometime. I miss seeing the seahorse 
PM me your phone#, I dont seem to have it anymore. I will give you a call before I come over so that I know you are free.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

ok guys. I have enough appointments with people for plants. So no more new appointments for now. Thanks


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks smiladon, plants look great in their new home!! nice to meet you!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

you are welcome


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

someone people didn't show up, so if anyone wants some, PM me 

If someone happens to have an old HoB filter lying around collecting dust, please consider trading it for the plants. I need a HoB filter for a 10G tank.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man my tank looking alright. in few weeks if all looking good ill put some pics up


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump...more Hygros and Watersprite available...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

can trade for shrimps Red Cherry/Amano or whatever else.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

yes mine too


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> yes mine too


lol...sounds like they are growing nicely in your tanks.

BumP


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> lol...sounds like they are growing nicely in your tanks.
> 
> BumP


some what . my water sprite is looking like it collects all the junk on it from the tank ,


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> some what . my water sprite is looking like it collects all the junk on it from the tank ,


They really do keep the tank clean by absorbing ammonia and nitrate from the water 

BumP


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bumping the thread again


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what you have know there growing like rabbits


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> what you have know there growing like rabbits


glad to know that 

I have the same issue and I dont even dose or even have CO2...and the sand is just silica...

I wonder how fast it will grow in a high tech planted setup.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump again


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump to top again


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump again...lol


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

Great Plants... smiladon 

Pump pump...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks 

If you want more in the future, let me know.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump again


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump again!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

everyone who picked up the plants, I hope they are doing well in your tank(s).

Other than the 2 people who picked up today, there is still some left. So if anyone wants them, now would be the chance.

There wont be anymore left for a while, so if you are thinking about picking them up, this is the time.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

Healthy as well...

Bump bump


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

acorn412 said:


> Healthy as well...
> 
> Bump bump


I am glad that they are doing well in your tank. Thanks for the bump


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump again! still some left.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump again.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

final bump. Thread will be suspended soon until the plants grow up again


----------

